# One of the main reasons college ball is not as good as the NFL



## stringmusic (Sep 10, 2019)

Apart from the players not being as good, the schedule for the college teams is ridiculous.

All the top teams play maybe 2-3 games where they have a realistic chance to lose. I know it’s fun to watch Alabama or Georgia score 60-70 points against waffle state school for the blind but dang there’s no parody in the season.

At least in the NFL 14-15 out of most teams 16 game schedule they have a realistic chance to actually lose the football game.

Watching future accountants and insurance agents beat the crap out of some crappy directional girls school is not my idea of a fun Saturday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Apart from the players not being as good, the schedule for the college teams is ridiculous.
> 
> All the top teams play maybe 2-3 games where they have a realistic chance to lose. I know it’s fun to watch Alabama or Georgia score 60-70 points against waffle state school for the blind but dang there’s no parody in the season.
> 
> ...


Agreed,,,,Dawgs easy schedule,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 10, 2019)

I like to watch NFL games but dang if the attitudes are ruining the league. Not only the attitudes but it seems most games are decided by the refs now.

All that aside, it's definitely grown man football!


----------



## jbarron (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll stick to watching the Dawgs.  

But if watching the Falcons get trounced does it for you,,, enjoy.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2019)

Pro football sucks.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Pro football sucks.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Except for the Pats,,,,


----------



## SLY22 (Sep 10, 2019)

I like all levels of football but for me watching the best of the best in the NFL is the most entertaining.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2019)

SEC is football period. If the NFL shutdown tomorrow it wouldn’t bother me a bit.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed,,,,Dawgs easy schedule,,,,


This


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Pro football sucks, so do me and my dogs. Yep
> 
> I hope this helps.


Fify


----------



## lampern (Sep 10, 2019)

College football is getting terrible anymore

Too many rule changes at both levels taking the "sport" out of the sport


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Fify


? ? ? ?


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> SEC is football period. If the NFL shutdown tomorrow it wouldn’t bother me a bit.


this


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Big7 (Sep 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I like to watch NFL games but dang if the attitudes are ruining the league. Not only the attitudes but it seems most games are decided by the refs now.
> 
> All that aside, it's definitely grown man football!



I wonder why the owners don't agree to put a clause in all contracts that they MUST do this, that or the other - in order to be PAID. That would stop all the nonsense - instantly.

Would be like an "owners union" to counter the player's actions.

Sounds reasonable to me.

Just blackball them like they did colon nappy- nick.

If I'm signing the checks, they would do as I say or they won't get paid. And they would be shown the door. Just Sayin'


----------



## srb (Sep 10, 2019)

. They lost  to BYU recently??


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Except for the Pats,,,,



They suck the most.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> They suck the most.


? ? ? ?


----------



## across the river (Sep 10, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Apart from the players not being as good, the schedule for the college teams is ridiculous.
> 
> All the top teams play maybe 2-3 games where they have a realistic chance to lose. I know it’s fun to watch Alabama or Georgia score 60-70 points against waffle state school for the blind but dang there’s no parody in the season.
> 
> ...




I personally had much rather watch college football, baseball, or basketball over its professional counterpart.   Professional athletes being bigger, faster, and more gifted athletically overall,  doesn't equate to better entertainment. Most NFL, NBA, or even MLB games are often boring just because of the lack of big plays, mistakes, swings in the score, etc......   Just because the Steelers "could have" beaten the Patriots the other night, didn't make the game fun to watch.   There isn't much parody to the NFL, as you and I know both know the Cheifs and Patriots have a pretty high chance of getting to the super bowl, and the Dolphins and Colts don't have a chance.   Not really any different than Bama or Clemson verses Wake Forest or Vandy.  A least in college there are more exciting plays, even if the game is a blowout.    

An as far as actually attending a game, the college atmosphere is waaaaaay better than that of a pro game.  Actually the best "environment" for a professional sports are the MLS games, and I'm not a soccer fan whatsoever.  If had to pick one over the other, I would pick NCAA football over the NFL every ay of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 10, 2019)

Only people that like the nfl are Yankees.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Only people that like the nfl are Yankees.


This.....like those guys on SNL, Da Bears fans.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll watch a little pro ball once in awhile, but love college football. 

*NFL = No Fun League*


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Went and watched Bama vs Duke at the Benz. Hard to believe that’s the home field of the dumpster fire that is the Falcons, awesome venue.

Great place for the SECCG!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I like to watch NFL games but dang if the attitudes are ruining the league. Not only the attitudes but it seems most games are decided by the refs now.
> 
> All that aside, it's definitely grown man football!


There are guys with bad attitudes in every league at every level, it’s been that way for a long time. 

And you’re right, it’s grown man football!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 10, 2019)

across the river said:


> I personally had much rather watch college football, baseball, or basketball over its professional counterpart.   Professional athletes being bigger, faster, and more gifted athletically overall,  doesn't equate to better entertainment. Most NFL, NBA, or even MLB games are often boring just because of the lack of big plays, mistakes, swings in the score, etc......   Just because the Steelers "could have" beaten the Patriots the other night, didn't make the game fun to watch.   There isn't much parody to the NFL, as you and I know both know the Cheifs and Patriots have a pretty high chance of getting to the super bowl, and the Dolphins and Colts don't have a chance.   Not really any different than Bama or Clemson verses Wake Forest or Vandy.  A least in college there are more exciting plays, even if the game is a blowout.
> 
> An as far as actually attending a game, the college atmosphere is waaaaaay better than that of a pro game.  Actually the best "environment" for a professional sports are the MLS games, and I'm not a soccer fan whatsoever.  If had to pick one over the other, I would pick NCAA football over the NFL every ay of the week and twice on Sunday.


There is a ton of parody in the NFL, that’s one big reason it’s the top sport in America, by a mile. Yea, there are good teams and there are bad teams, but the level of play makes for mostly great games(I think the average game is decided by 3 points.)

And I know the drunk children get all loud and such, but I can’t inagine it’s that much different than a big game in New Orleans or Seattle or philly.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Went and watched Bama vs Duke at the Benz. Hard to believe that’s the home field of the dumpster fire that is the Falcons, awesome venue.
> 
> Great place for the SECCG!


How do you figure the falcons are a “dumpster fire” because they lost their first game of the season? Lol


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 10, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Only people that like the nfl are Yankees.


Look at the tv ratings. The Thursday night NFL opener(which was a sucky game) had a higher tv rating than the college football national championship game... for a regular season game. It ain’t only the yanks making up them numbers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2019)

I wish I could unlike this thread.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Look at the tv ratings. The Thursday night NFL opener(which was a sucky game) had a higher tv rating than the college football national championship game... for a regular season game. It ain’t only the yanks making up them numbers.



I concede there’s no explaining taste.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I wish I could unlike this thread.


Awe come on bo$$, this is the best thread eva!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I wish I could unlike this thread.



You've got the magic button.?


----------



## James12 (Sep 10, 2019)

The falcons are like watching paint dry, but I’ve found myself interested in some of the faster tempo offensive games.  I could watch Lamar Jackson, Kyler and Baker run around all day.  It’s entertaining.  Heck I’ll admit I like watching the SEC too, but LSU and UGA handing the ball off all these years has been Paul Johnson like at times.  Anything is better than watching my Noles right now - except the Falcons, they’re really a tough watch.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 10, 2019)

Love SEC football, wouldn’t walk across the street to watch a free NFL game...


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 10, 2019)

I was listening to stringmusic with open mind until he mentioned the Falcons not being a dumpster fire, but now I know he’s cray-cray!


----------



## across the river (Sep 10, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Look at the tv ratings. The Thursday night NFL opener(which was a sucky game) had a higher tv rating than the college football national championship game... for a regular season game. It ain’t only the yanks making up them numbers.




Hold on now. You can't pick and choose.  You are comparing a cable network to a national network, and the Georgia/Bama national championship rating was waaaaaay higher than the Falcons Thursday night opener last year.  From that, I could argue college is better.  Greenbay and Chicago beating Clemson/ Bama doesn't mean much, because that Bama/ Clemsongame didn't draw that well in the playoff or championship games before.   A lot of the draw is brand and team dependent.  

That rating Thursday night doesn't mean the game was good either, as Chicago/ Greenbay was a snoozefest.    You also can't compare the week to week NCAA TV rating with the NFL week to week anyway, because there are a bunch of major colleges across the Southeast with what, 4 NFL teams(not including Florida, as they are mostly Yankees anyway).   Casual viewers in MS, AL, SC, KY, etc..... would be very likely to tune into a Falcons, Panters, or Titans game on Sunday since that is the only "local" team on the tube.  They would be far less likely to really care about a college team from a neighboring state, when they have college teams of there own to watch on Saturday.   TV ratings aren't comparing apples to apples. 

If we are going to pick and choose comparisons, then I could say NCAA is better because  faaaaaaar more people attend college games every year than do NFL games, and total viewership for college is greater than that of the NFL.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Pro football sucks.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Well said wise one!
NFL SUX
COLLEGE FOOTBALL IS AWESOME!!


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2019)

Y’all do realize the “thugs” in the NFL are the same “thugs” you watched in college a couple years ago. Lol

That said, I enjoy both. would  pick college if I had to choose though


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I'll watch a little pro ball once in awhile, but love college football.
> 
> *NFL = No Fun League*


Nfl=suck


----------



## Big7 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Love SEC football, wouldn’t walk across the street to watch a free NFL game...



Other way around for me. ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Love SEC football, wouldn’t walk across the street to watch a free NFL game...




Nor would I cross the street to see a NFL game with a free suite/food/open bar and strippers..




Okay, mebbe I lied a lil.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 11, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Love SEC football, wouldn’t walk across the street to watch a free NFL game...


Funny you say that, I had a chance at really cheap tickets(ok, not free) to the bulldogs game against Waffle House state last Saturday.

I think my exact words where “ yea, I really want to go sit in 100 degree heat and watch GA beat them by 50, sounds exciting”


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 11, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> I was listening to stringmusic with open mind until he mentioned the Falcons not being a dumpster fire, but now I know he’s cray-cray!


Lol. The Falcons looked rough no doubt, but I gotta give it time to breathe before I go to calling them a dumpster fire.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 11, 2019)

across the river said:


> Hold on now. You can't pick and choose.  You are comparing a cable network to a national network, and the Georgia/Bama national championship rating was waaaaaay higher than the Falcons Thursday night opener last year.  From that, I could argue college is better.  Greenbay and Chicago beating Clemson/ Bama doesn't mean much, because that Bama/ Clemsongame didn't draw that well in the playoff or championship games before.   A lot of the draw is brand and team dependent.
> 
> That rating Thursday night doesn't mean the game was good either, as Chicago/ Greenbay was a snoozefest.    You also can't compare the week to week NCAA TV rating with the NFL week to week anyway, because there are a bunch of major colleges across the Southeast with what, 4 NFL teams(not including Florida, as they are mostly Yankees anyway).   Casual viewers in MS, AL, SC, KY, etc..... would be very likely to tune into a Falcons, Panters, or Titans game on Sunday since that is the only "local" team on the tube.  They would be far less likely to really care about a college team from a neighboring state, when they have college teams of there own to watch on Saturday.   TV ratings aren't comparing apples to apples.
> 
> If we are going to pick and choose comparisons, then I could say NCAA is better because  faaaaaaar more people attend college games every year than do NFL games, and total viewership for college is greater than that of the NFL.


You can try to spin it whatever way you want, but in America, NFL is king, and it ain’t even close.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 11, 2019)

Duff said:


> Y’all do realize the “thugs” in the NFL are the same “thugs” you watched in college a couple years ago. Lol


Yep, lol. An NFL team is basically a college all star team but somehow that sucks worse than a regular college team?? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 11, 2019)

UGA vs Waffle School for the Blind is the college version of the NFL preseason. I get it. They need these warm-up games to sort out the players. But I would to see two rules:

1. A team can only  schedule a game with a team below their level (example: a FCS school playing a FBS school) during the 1st two weeks of the season.

2. Any games against a school below their level do not count toward their overall season record.


----------



## Horns (Sep 11, 2019)

The NFL is a league of prima donnas. They get the fame and money then here comes the bad attitudes and look what I did last season comparisons. Also crying after they signed a contract and thinking that they deserve more now (Julio Jones is excellent example). Those college boys want to make it pro one day and perform every play


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Apart from the players not being as good, the schedule for the college teams is ridiculous.
> 
> All the top teams play maybe 2-3 games where they have a realistic chance to lose. I know it’s fun to watch Alabama or Georgia score 60-70 points against waffle state school for the blind but dang there’s no parody in the season.
> 
> ...



You probably enjoy watching daytime soap operas too...


----------



## duckyaker90 (Sep 11, 2019)

I don’t like the cupcake games either, but it’s good for both teams. That money helps these smaller programs. For the bigger school it’s basically game speed practice. That is unless your Tennessee. By the way has anyone heard how much we are paying them to play this year?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I like to watch NFL games but dang if the attitudes are ruining the league. Not only the attitudes but it seems most games are decided by the refs now.
> 
> All that aside, it's definitely grown man football!


It used to be grown man football. Now they penalize the players for tackling too hard


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 11, 2019)

Interesting thread. Especially considering some of the week 1 scores...............

Chiefs/Jags: 40-26
Titans/Browns: 43-13
Ravens/Dolphins: 59-10
Cowboys/Giants: 35-17
Pats/Steelers: 33-3
49ers/Bucs: 31-17

Thats literally half the league with 2 TD gaps or more. To pretend the NFL has some great level of parity based on week 1 results is a bit funny. IMO the biggest difference between the 2 is college players aren't payed millions and there is no Waffle State College in the NFL.............but there are still plenty of weak schedules.


----------



## lampern (Sep 11, 2019)

FBS and FCS schools should not be allowed to play each other.

Plain and simple.

Many former FCS schools are already FBS anyway


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)

lampern said:


> FBS and FCS schools should not be allowed to play each other.
> 
> Plain and simple.


Why is that? Cause they can't compete? 

https://www.ncaa.com/news/football/article/fcs-wins-vs-fbs-teams-all-time-victories-upsets 

The FCS schools rely on that money to fund programs that without that money they wouldn't have.


----------



## lampern (Sep 11, 2019)

Yeah cause FBS school fans brag about how great it was their program stomped a FCS school by 40 plus points


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)

lampern said:


> Yeah cause FBS school fans brag about how great it was their program stomped a FCS school by 40 plus points




What about when the FCS schools actually upset the FBS school's they play?

GA Southern beating the Florida Gators was great. Heck, even the Gamecocks lost to the Citadel.. 

And you still didn't answer the question. You said they shouldn't play each other, plain and simple. What's your reasoning?


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed,,,,Dawgs easy schedule,,,,


----------



## lampern (Sep 11, 2019)

Thats my reasoning.

Two different levels of football.

There is a reason D-1 football split in the 1970s


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The FCS schools rely on that money to fund programs that without that money they wouldn't have.



Yep and Alabama is funding just about all of these FCS schools....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 11, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Apart from the players not being as good, the schedule for the college teams is ridiculous.
> 
> All the top teams play maybe 2-3 games where they have a realistic chance to lose. I know it’s fun to watch Alabama or Georgia score 60-70 points against waffle state school for the blind but dang there’s no parody in the season.
> 
> ...


I disagree.  I think college is much better than NFL. Too many primodonnas in the league.  Your essentially not a fan of the team,  but the owner.  College,  the players choose where they go. College game day experience is better by a mile.  MUCH more passion. Not to mention the rivalries...I haven't watched the NFL in years except for superbowl and a few select players just out of curiosity


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I haven't watched the NFL in years


Prolly why you think college is better


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 11, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> You can try to spin it whatever way you want, but in America, NFL is king, and it ain’t even close.


So do you really think the falcons could sell out Sanford Stadium(Dooley field) for all their games???


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 11, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> So do you really think the falcons could sell out Sanford Stadium(Dooley field) for all their games???


I don’t know, I do know that regular season NFL games are, especially the Sunday night games, some of, if not the highest ratings of anything in tv.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 11, 2019)

I just flip the channels and watch the best games.


----------



## fireman1501 (Sep 11, 2019)

Really  I didnt know they still had NFL. Dang I ain't watched it the past 3 years because I thought it was over. Lol..... Give me some SEC football all the way. We still stand for the flag and God bless America!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> View attachment 982754


Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> So do you really think the falcons could sell out Sanford Stadium(Dooley field) for all their games???


Nope


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 12, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> I don’t know, I do know that regular season NFL games are, especially the Sunday night games, some of, if not the highest ratings of anything in tv.


U know. They can’t sell out the dome for every game and their capacity is only 71,000. And saying the nfl tv ratings are great compared to anything on tv is a joke. What do people watch nowadays on tv? All the shows suck.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 12, 2019)

You can have a .500 record and still make the playoffs in the NFL.


----------



## lampern (Sep 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> You can have a .500 record and still make the playoffs in the NFL.



It beats being invited to play in the Acme Flushing Bowl in Timbuktu


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> So do you really think the falcons could sell out Sanford Stadium(Dooley field) for all their games???





No. That's why they built it to hold 71,000. They couldn't sell out the Dome. 


stringmusic said:


> I don’t know, I do know that regular season NFL games are, especially the Sunday night games, some of, if not the highest ratings of anything in tv.



Sunday night games?? Highest tv ratings? There's nothing else to do on Sunday night for some folks and nothing on tv.

There are more folks that show up to watch the Vols lose then the Falcons could ever dream of having in the stands.

The thing about college football is there may be 94,000 in the stands but there's 200,000 more outside wanting to get in and just tailgating.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> U know. They can’t sell out the dome for every game and their capacity is only 71,000. And saying the nfl tv ratings are great compared to anything on tv is a joke. What do people watch nowadays on tv? All the shows suck.




All they have is TV ratings cause no one ever goes to the games.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 12, 2019)

Personally, I do not discriminate against any football. I watch it all. It's fun to see the kids through the college years, and then develop further when they go pro. The NCAA is full of the same money fueled cronies as the NFL, they just stay out of sight and sell you the student athlete cause. To believe otherwise is to have your head in the sand. Monday night's game was as action packed as I've ever seen. Right down to the last second.  I still hate the cupcake games. I know the money argument, but strength of schedule is a determining factor in rankings, and these games get in the way of that. You end up with someone just outside the playoffs crying about someone with an easy schedule ahead of them. Even if you hate the NFL, their playoff model is tried and true. If you make it to the Superbowl, you have earned it. NCAA could start by at least limiting these games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Personally, I do not discriminate against any football. I watch it all. .




You have top watch it all.. Cause you don't want to watch your Vols..


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 12, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> View attachment 982835


All the college kids voted nfl cause they want the money?  Lol


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You have top watch it all.. Cause you don't want to watch your Vols..


I'm still watching my team. It's painful, but I'm still tuning in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> I'm still watching my team. It's painful, but I'm still tuning in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> I'm still watching my team. It's painful, but I'm still tuning in.


And people wonder why some folks stay in abusive relationship’s..


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And people wonder why some folks stay in abusive relationship’s..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> I'm still watching my team. It's painful, but I'm still tuning in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> How do you figure the falcons are a “dumpster fire” because they lost their first game of the season? Lol



How do you figure the Falcons aren't a dumpster fire?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Look at the tv ratings. The Thursday night NFL opener(which was a sucky game) had a higher tv rating than the college football national championship game... for a regular season game. It ain’t only the yanks making up them numbers.




TV Ratings?? I'll tell you why the TV ratings are high. Cause there is nothing else on TV! Last night was a prime example.. Sunday night football and nothing else on. Thursday was the same way. Put on something besides re-runs of Law and Order that are 10 years old and the NFL loses.

Heck, I watched Bunker Hill again last night cause there wasn't anything else to watch.

The NFL is a joke!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> How do you figure the Falcons aren't a dumpster fire?


They are closer to a dumpster fire now than after their first game, doesn’t mean they were after 1 game, doesn’t mean they’ll be after 8 or 10 games from now.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> TV Ratings?? I'll tell you why the TV ratings are high. Cause there is nothing else on TV! Last night was a prime example.. Sunday night football and nothing else on. Thursday was the same way. Put on something besides re-runs of Law and Order that are 10 years old and the NFL loses.
> 
> Heck, I watched Bunker Hill again last night cause there wasn't anything else to watch.
> 
> The NFL is a joke!


Lol whatever. You don’t have a clue


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> They are closer to a dumpster fire now than after their first game, doesn’t mean they were after 1 game, doesn’t mean they’ll be after 8 or 10 games from now.





stringmusic said:


> Lol whatever. You don’t have a clue



And you say I don’t have a clue. History is on my side. What you got outside of a pipe dream?

As far as TV ratings. Pull up last nights TV guide or even last Thursday’s. 

Not to mention NFL ratings are down across the board.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you say I don’t have a clue. History is on my side. What you got outside of a pipe dream?
> 
> As far as TV ratings. Pull up last nights TV guide or even last Thursday’s.
> 
> Not to mention NFL ratings are down across the board.


What night do they play the college football playoffs and the national championship game on?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> What night do they play the college football playoffs and the national championship game on?


What also happens during all of bowl season? No new shows on any major network.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2019)

I watch college ball only because I love football and usually only when it's a hyped up game where I am hoping to actually have a competitive game. However I am a die hard life long NFL fan and will watch the 2 worst teams play each other on a thursday night...because I really really love grown man football.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What also happens during all of bowl season? No new shows on any major network.


Lol nice dodge. They don’t want to put the games against the NFL, bottom line. Like it or not that’s the way it is. The NFL is more popular because people don’t want to watch the second best play sports. Just like how the  NBA D league and AAA baseball is not very popular.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 30, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> I watch college ball only because I love football and usually only when it's a hyped up game where I am hoping to actually have a competitive game. However I am a die hard life long NFL fan and will watch the 2 worst teams play each other on a thursday night...because I really really love grown man football.


100% agree


----------



## transfixer (Sep 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Pro football sucks.
> 
> I hope this helps.




  This ^^^^^^^^   would suit me fine if it ceased to exist,,,,  then about half of the players would have to go back to selling drugs and stealing,,,  and end up in jail,, or dead,,,   and we wouldn't have to see them on primetime news cause they done something stupid and got caught,, or see them protesting the " unfairness"  in the world ,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Lol nice dodge. They don’t want to put the games against the NFL, bottom line. Like it or not that’s the way it is. The NFL is more popular because people don’t want to watch the second best play sports. Just like how the  NBA D league and AAA baseball is not very popular.




The NFL is more popular in Liberal states and that’s a fact. 

Why is that? Maybe cause they tolerate whiny “grown men” more? Yes. More accepting of sissies protesting? Yes. 

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.thec...-of-football-the-nfl-vs-college-football.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

transfixer said:


> This ^^^^^^^^   would suit me fine if it ceased to exist,,,,  then about half of the players would have to go back to selling drugs and stealing,,,  and end up in jail,, or dead,,,   and we wouldn't have to see them on primetime news cause they done something stupid and got caught,, or see them protesting the " unfairness"  in the world ,,,,


There’s a reason the NFL dominates in Liberal cities.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Lol nice dodge. They don’t want to put the games against the NFL, bottom line. Like it or not that’s the way it is. The NFL is more popular because people don’t want to watch the second best play sports. Just like how the  NBA D league and AAA baseball is not very popular.



If the networks broadcasting the games would show you the stadiums during the game you would see just how popular the NFL is. Nobody is going to the games. That means you should be able to get a great seat on the 50 yard line at every Falcan'ts home game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If the networks broadcasting the games would show you the stadiums during the game you would see just how popular the NFL is. Nobody is going to the games. That means you should be able to get a great seat on the 50 yard line at every Falcan'ts home game.




The Networks play it just like Nascar Races. They won't show you the stands. And if you check ESPN it'll show you a bunch of flat out lies catering to advertisers.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/attendance

Atlanta is averaging 72,275 each home game in 2019.. They've got Atlanta having a sell out every home game last year as well...  

All reported... But.. More lies..
https://thefalconswire.usatoday.com/2019/02/26/falcons-attendance-mercedes-benz-stadium-lower/


----------



## transfixer (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Networks play it just like Nascar Races. They won't show you the stands. And if you check ESPN it'll show you a bunch of flat out lies catering to advertisers.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/attendance
> 
> ...



   Not hard to figure out why,   they built that stadium in the middle of one of the most crime infested areas of the city,  if you're able to go and leave there without your car being broken into,  you still have to deal with panhandlers, and bums, at almost every intersection,  I used to work close to West Marietta and Northside dr back in 03 to 07,  we constantly had to watch our parking lot for someone trying to break into our vehicles,  and at least half the guys in our shop either carried daily or had a gun on their toolbox,   I have since had to drive through that area a few times,   I don't see it as being any better now than back then,  probably worse,  constant robberies or carjackings around midtown and Georgia Tech,  Donald Lee Holowell  is prostitution and crack central.


----------



## tcward (Oct 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Pro football sucks.
> 
> I hope this helps.


This to the 100th power!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Apart from the players not being as good, the schedule for the college teams is ridiculous.
> 
> All the top teams play maybe 2-3 games where they have a realistic chance to lose. I know it’s fun to watch Alabama or Georgia score 60-70 points against waffle state school for the blind but dang there’s no parody in the season.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but the NFL sux ... mike drop.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2019)

Long suffering Coons fan here and the coons do suck as usual, plus the team priced the avg fan out of the mkt for season tix with their greedy PSL policy. 
Most times i am happier watching Slippery Rock vs Lehigh vs watching a random pro game.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 1, 2019)

At least in the NFL there are quality games, coming down to the wire, each week of the season. No full month of beating up on lesser opponents. You are just as likely in the NFL to play a super bowl rematch in week one. There's big money in the NFL. you can talk ratings or ticket sales, but these guys are making the cash. If not, it would fold quickly with a $188 million payroll to fund. I watch all football, just because I love it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Apart from the players not being as good, the schedule for the college teams is ridiculous.
> 
> All the top teams play maybe 2-3 games where they have a realistic chance to lose. I know it’s fun to watch Alabama or Georgia score 60-70 points against waffle state school for the blind but dang there’s no parody in the season.



Waffle State School for the Blind could whip the Falcons on a bad day.

And it's "parity" not "parody". A parody is a joke. You know, like the NFL.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

It's funny how the same guy that's worshipped in college becomes a whiny thug upon entry to the nfl.???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Waffle State School for the Blind could whip the Falcons on a bad day.



As bad as their season has started you couldnt find a college team to stay within 35 points of Atlanta.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 1, 2019)

I bought season tickets last year and didn’t get them this year. It is just not worth it to me. Not many quality games. I figured I would just pay to go to the good games this year. I wish our ooc games were against top power 5 schools. It is more nerve racking but definitely more fun!


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Waffle State School for the Blind could whip the Falcons on a bad day.


Oh come on elfiii, you’re a smart guy, you know better than that. 



> And it's "parity" not "parody". A parody is a joke. You know, like the NFL.


Lol yea I got that a little while after I typed it, I’m lazy and didn’t go back and fix it.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I'm sorry, but the NFL sux ... mike drop.


You mean mic drop? Please don't drop mike


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> How do you figure the falcons are a “dumpster fire” because they lost their first game of the season? Lol


Because they can't win??


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Because they can't win??


Yea, they are playing like crap. 

Go root for your minor league team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Go root for your minor league team.




At least they win.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> At least they win.


Lol, yea, at least they win. Big win against Tennessee who already lost to some community college in GA, congrats.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Lol, yea, at least they win. Big win against Tennessee who already lost to some community college in GA, congrats.




Speaking of Tennessee.. Hey... At least the Falcons won 1 preseason game out of 5..

But hang in there... They're about to go on a RUN!



stringmusic said:


> doesn’t mean they were after 1 game, doesn’t mean they’ll be after 8 or 10 games from now.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

Well even though the Birds lost, overall it was a GREAT sunday across the NFL.  Lots of strong games with serious defense. I was glued to the tube all day, well except for the 2 hours eating chips n salsa and drinking margaritas at the messican place where I was glued to my phone watching the Pats destroy the redskins cause the messican place always has soccer or telemundo or spanish soaps and game shows on


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Lol, yea, at least they win. Big win against Tennessee who already lost to some community college in GA, congrats.




Funny how you bring up Tennessee... 

Cause the Falcons are the Tennessee Vols of the NFL.

Both are 1-4.. And both are last in their division..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2019)

Nfl = suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> TV Ratings?? I'll tell you why the TV ratings are high. Cause there is nothing else on TV! Last night was a prime example.. Sunday night football and nothing else on. Thursday was the same way. Put on something besides re-runs of Law and Order that are 10 years old and the NFL loses.
> 
> Heck, I watched Bunker Hill again last night cause there wasn't anything else to watch.
> 
> The NFL is a joke!





stringmusic said:


> Lol whatever. You don’t have a clue



Yep... no clue...

https://hannity.com/media-room/game...ty-stadium-seats-as-nfl-season-enters-week-5/

Looks like you have no clue.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Oh come on elfiii, you’re a smart guy, you know better than that.



After yesterday I know some Pop Warner under 12 teams that could crush the Falcan'ts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> After yesterday I know some Pop Warner under 12 teams that could crush the Falcan'ts.


It doesn’t really matter because at the end of the day enjoy your outback bowl


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If the networks broadcasting the games would show you the stadiums during the game you would see just how popular the NFL is. Nobody is going to the games. That means you should be able to get a great seat on the 50 yard line at every Falcan'ts home game.




Wonder why ESPiN doen't report this??....

https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/10/06/weak-five-nfl-teams-still-struggling-fill-empty-seats/


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

Here's the real numbers for attendance.  Bottom handful will always have attendance problems.

BTW, I hate espn because it's so liberal, but the numbers are the numbers.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/attendance/_/sort/homePct


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Here's the real numbers for attendance.  Bottom handful will always have attendance problems.
> 
> BTW, I hate espn because it's so liberal, but the numbers are the numbers.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/attendance/_/sort/homePct




Those are not real numbers. Those are "reported" numbers...

Just like Nascar reporting their numbers which are also a joke.

The Falcons got caught reporting false numbers last year as well.

There was not 70,000 plus at the Texans vs Falcons game yesterday.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Those are not real numbers. Those are "reported" numbers...
> 
> Just like Nascar reporting their numbers which are also a joke.
> 
> The Falcons got caught reporting false numbers last year as well.



It happens, but in this case it would have to be across the board false reporting.  

I know the NFL took a hit with the Kaep crap and the downhill flow that came with it, but the league overall is strong again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> It happens, but in this case it would have to be across the board false reporting.
> 
> I know the NFL took a hit with the Kaep crap and the downhill flow that came with it, but the league overall is strong again.




The Texans reported 71,787 vs the Falcons.
https://www.pro-football-reference.com/years/2019/attendance.htm



> *NRG Stadium* has a *seating capacity* of 71,500, consisting of three main tiers that enclose the *field*.



That would have them at a full stadium.

10 minutes before kickoff..






Steelers reported 64,037.. Stadium seating for Heinz is 68,400...

During the game.. Only 4,000 seats open?? Pfffttt....





The tv ratings have gone up a tick due to new tv contracts but that's it.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Are people not showing up at the stadiums for games? Maybe. The regular man has pretty much been priced out of NFL games due to PSL’s. 

Here where it counts, TV is the money maker and gauge of popularity.


Add up the viewers for the SNF game and then add up the top 7-8 college games. There are 5-6 times as many people across the country watching NFL games.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Heck, over 6 million more people watched two crappy winless teams play on MNF than watched the #1 team in college almost get beat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Are people not showing up at the stadiums for games? Maybe. The regular man has pretty much been priced out of NFL games due to PSL’s.
> 
> There are 5-6 times as many people across the country watching NFL games.



Why do college games get the "regular man" attending their games. Heck, eve paying out the nose for certain games. 

There are 5-6 time more people? correction... there are 5-6 times more Liberals watching those games..


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Texans reported 71,787 vs the Falcons.
> https://www.pro-football-reference.com/years/2019/attendance.htm
> 
> 
> ...


That’s tickets sold not people in actual attendance. That’s one reason why they have PSL’s so they can show a sellout every game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Heck, over 6 million more people watched two crappy winless teams play on MNF than watched the #1 team in college almost get beat.






> The NFL schedule makers — Senior Vice President of Scheduling Howard Katz, Senior Director of Broadcasting Blake Jones, Senior Manager of Broadcasting Charlotte Carey, Vice President of Broadcasting Michael North and Vice President of Broadcasting Onnie Bose — must consider the fans, the league’s broadcast partners and many other factors when building the 256-game schedule that spans the 17 weeks of the NFL season and showcases the league’s best matchups and talent.
> 
> They have to work around events that are already scheduled to take place in or near NFL stadiums — events that may compete with the games. The league begins collecting information from the clubs in January about any events that may create scheduling conflicts.
> 
> The NFL's marquee matchups often are scheduled to air during the week’s premier time slots — Thursday, Sunday or Monday nights or the late game on Sunday afternoons.



It's all marketing, Period. If there is nothing to compete with it most couch potatoes will turn on the games while they clean the house.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why do college games get the "regular man" attending their games. Heck, eve paying out the nose for certain games.


Because half the stadium is filled full of children.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> That’s tickets sold not people in actual attendance. That’s one reason why they have PSL’s so they can show a sellout every game




And ^that's^ the reason they won't show the empty stadium's. More marketing! If they showed actual stadium's being empty their tv ratings would drop as well.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's all marketing, Period. If there is nothing to compete with it most couch potatoes will turn on the games while they clean the house.


Yea they can’t play a football game while Garth Brooks plays I got friends in low places.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And ^that's^ the reason they won't show the empty stadium's. More marketing! If they showed actual stadium's being empty their tv ratings would drop as well.


Yea, the NFL has good marketing. Your point?  I just showed you the ratings. Argue with the screen in front of you. 

Do you really believe that college football is more popular in America than the NFL?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Yea they can’t play a football game while Garth Brooks plays I got friends in low places.




Hmmm... Maybe I was on to something..

Here's a list of "new shows".. Look at your Monday and Thursday nights compared to other nights.. Low rating shows are on to NOT compete with the NFL and it's new tv contracts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Do you really believe that college football is more popular in America than the NFL?



I believe it is in different markets. And it is. Big Liberal Cities watch more NFL on TV...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I believe it is in different markets. And it is. Big Liberal Cities watch more NFL on TV...



https://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/08/...ca-where-college-football-means-the-most.html

https://thecomeback.com/nfl/the-electoral-map-of-football-the-nfl-vs-college-football.html


stringmusic said:


> Argue with the screen in front of you.



Good advice.. You might want to take it.

And year after year College Football ratings have increased. Not decreased like the NFL and it's Liberal tactics.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's all marketing, Period. If there is nothing to compete with it most couch potatoes will turn on the games while they clean the house.



I potate while someone else is cleaning house  Approximately 9 hours worth yesterday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> I potate while someone else is cleaning house  Approximately 9 hours worth yesterday.


Even better!! 

Why aren’t you in the woods?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Do you really believe that college football is more popular in America than the NFL?



It is with me.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Even better!!
> 
> Why aren’t you in the woods?



Last day of work is the 19th.  Then it's on


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It is with me.



You dont count


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> You dont count



I count all the time!


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> You dont count


That’s what I was gonna say lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I count all the time!


Pm sent. Count this finger old man. ?


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> How do you figure the falcons are a “dumpster fire” because they lost their first game of the season? Lol


I think we can all agree now, the Falcons are a dumpster fire


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I count all the time!



Beans dont count either


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Beans dont count either



I'm runnin' a count on all you circus clowns. 6 Thug is in the lead right now.


----------



## Tom W. (Oct 8, 2019)

I quit watching Pro football maybe a decade or more ago.  I like college football better. When the player from a college team signs with the pros that's it. I just watch college football.

I will say that Georgia and Auburn have good place kickers. Bama  has been kinda hurting for a good kicker since that boy from Eufaula,  Trodd was his name. I knew his father fairly well as we both did volunteer work at the nursing home...


I don't even know how many pro hockey teams there are in the NHL, and I used to watch them a lot.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 8, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Heck, over 6 million more people watched two crappy winless teams play on MNF than watched the #1 team in college almost get beat.



You know the most popular presidential candidate is usually the democrat.  As long as I've been alive I have heard folks say "soccer is the most popular sport in the world."  Sayin' sumpin has a better followin' isn't really a strong argument for it's value.  I don't vote democrat.  I hate soccer (even though all three my girls play it).  And College football is a much better game than the pros.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 8, 2019)

For any that say they don’t like college ball- try going to Sanford Stadium on a Saturday night for a big SEC match up with the Dawgs then come back to this thread.

Or decide it’s better to watch the NFL———————- get away with murder, and disrespect our country


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2019)

F.A.R.R. said:


> For any that say they don’t like college ball- try going to Sanford Stadium on a Saturday night for a big SEC match up with the Dawgs then come back to this thread.
> 
> Or decide it’s better to watch the NFL———————- get away with murder, and disrespect our country



I've not been to a pro game since I was a kid. The college atmosphere is hard to beat.

Those same folks murdering and disrespecting our flag are the same ones you watch on Saturday night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Those same folks murdering and disrespecting our flag are the same ones you watch on Saturday night.



In college they get booted off the team unless it’s Urban’s team.

In the NFL is welcomed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> In college they get booted off the team unless it’s Urban’s team.
> 
> In the NFL is welcomed.



Nearly every one of them came from college.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nearly every one of them came from college.


Throw in $$$$$ and a lack of control and you get what the NFL is. The National Felon League.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 8, 2019)

JB0704 said:


> You know the most popular presidential candidate is usually the democrat.  As long as I've been alive I have heard folks say "soccer is the most popular sport in the world."  Sayin' sumpin has a better followin' isn't really a strong argument for it's value.  I don't vote democrat.  I hate soccer (even though all three my girls play it).  And College football is a much better game than the pros.


I wasn’t arguing that the popularity of the NFL made it better, I think it’s better because the players are better and 90% of the games are good, as opposed to college where about 20% of the games are worth watching.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Throw in $$$$$ and a lack of control and you get what the NFL is. The National Felon League.



Absolutely. It happens as soon as they leave HS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Absolutely. It happens as soon as they leave HS


Thank Bama for starting that...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thank Bama for starting that...



It all started with Bear


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Absolutely. It happens as soon as they leave HS




It’s not where they came from it’s the way it’s ingnored and or tolerated in the NFL.

The NFL doesn’t operate with any class.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2019)

F.A.R.R. said:


> It’s not where they came from it’s the way it’s ingnored and or tolerated in the NFL.
> 
> The NFL doesn’t operate with any class.



Name one multi billion $$ company (other than Chick Fil A) that does.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Name one multi billion $$ company (other than Chick Fil A) that does.



There are a lot of big (and small) compaines that operate with ethics- and the ones that don’t - don’t make it right- but that’s going way off topic.

If you can get away with killing someone- then get into the NFL hall of fame something ain’t right


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 8, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> I wasn’t arguing that the popularity of the NFL made it better, I think it’s better because the players are better and 90% of the games are good, as opposed to college where about 20% of the games are worth watching.



My bad dude.  I misunderstood posts 25, 27, 43, 61, 73, 88, 122, 123, and 130.  Seems you were saying popularity was evidence of value.  Same argument can be made for soccer globally.  I ain't buying it.

It's very simple for me........I have a much easier time rooting for the kids playing college football than the men playing in the pros.   On any D1 college team they are all elite athletes giving 110%.  They play harder, with more heart, and the games have a LOT more variables.  Home field has a lot more sway in college sports than pro sports too.  The quality of the play isn't as good, but I find it way more entertaining, not even close really.  And, ultimately I tune in to be entertained.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 8, 2019)

.....and Roll Tide!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Name one multi billion $$ company (other than Chick Fil A) that does.


Hobby Lobby


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thank Bama for starting that...


Thank bama for saving College football you mean.   40 years is a lot of pain and still you don’t get the big picture Boy.  It’s obvious you hate us and I’m glad that you do.   Even had to get a Bama trained  man as your head coach. Good luck with Mark Richt 2.0 thug.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 9, 2019)

JB0704 said:


> My bad dude.  I misunderstood posts 25, 27, 43, 61, 73, 88, 122, 123, and 130.  Seems you were saying popularity was evidence of value.  Same argument can be made for soccer globally.  I ain't buying it.


I didn’t go back and read all those posts, but I made the argument that the NFL was more popular than college, I don’t remember saying that was a reason it was better, I made that argument in the OP. 



> It's very simple for me........I have a much easier time rooting for the kids playing college football than the men playing in the pros.   On any D1 college team they are all elite athletes giving 110%.  They play harder, with more heart, and the games have a LOT more variables.  Home field has a lot more sway in college sports than pro sports too.  The quality of the play isn't as good, but I find it way more entertaining, not even close really.  And, ultimately I tune in to be entertained.


Oh phooey! That’s the oldest argument for college eva! These players don’t get to the pros and then all of a sudden quick working and playing hard or giving 100%.

 They don’t get 100% guaranteed contracts in the NFL like they do in other sports and they can be cut anytime. I could even argue they play harder in the pros, because apart from the 10-20% of players making the big bucks, these guys are playing for their livelihood.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 9, 2019)

This thread sux.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> I didn’t go back and read all those posts, but I made the argument that the NFL was more popular than college, I don’t remember saying that was a reason it was better, I made that argument in the OP.



You were using that as evidence it was better.  I was pointing out that popularity is a very poor measure for such an argument.




stringmusic said:


> Oh phooey! That’s the oldest argument for college eva! These players don’t get to the pros and then all of a sudden quick working and playing hard or giving 100%.



Do you honestly think Nick Saban would have let Julio Jones not participate in practice and run "mental routes?"  Sorry man, these dudes get paid and for many of them it fundamentally changes their character and their drive.  It makes sense too.......if I won a couple million in the lotto I wouldn't be near as motivated to go to work as I am today.  Human nature.  Add in they do stupid junk in the pros like Aaron Rogers sending out that ridiculous "brotherhood" tweet in response to the anthem kneelers.  Im all for the first amendment, but that doesn't mean I have to like what people say or the people who say it.  I just have trouble being a fan of those guys.   It's a lot easier to root for the college kids, and that makes it a lot more fun for me. 



stringmusic said:


> They don’t get 100% guaranteed contracts in the NFL like they do in other sports and they can be cut anytime. I could even argue they play harder in the pros, because apart from the 10-20% of players making the big bucks, these guys are playing for their livelihood.



Lol.

Erybody gots different opinions.  Fortunately mine is correct.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Thank bama for saving College football you mean.




Saving college football... 

The only thing Bama saved was their own hides from the death penalty after getting busted paying players! It's still costing them every year having to pay all the officiating crews off..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If the networks broadcasting the games would show you the stadiums during the game you would see just how popular the NFL is. Nobody is going to the games.




And looky here...
*Redskins vs. Dolphins Week 6 Tickets Selling for Less Than Price to Miami Zoo*

*$17 dollars to see an NFL game... *



https://bleacherreport.com/articles...kets-selling-for-less-than-price-to-miami-zoo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Heck, over 6 million more people watched two crappy winless teams play on MNF than watched the #1 team in college almost get beat.


You know it's bad when you can get a ticket to a game for $17 but still can't get anyone in the stands.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2019)

NFL players dont play as hard as college players but you always hear rookies claiming the speed of the NFL is the biggest adjusment... ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2019)

The NFL is a disaster full of Liberal Commies.. Just like the Braves organization.

That is another reason College Football is better.

I bet you NFLer's watch the Oscars, Grammy's and Music award shows... I think all of your skinny jeans have cut off circulation to your brains! You allow our flag to be disgraced and put up with political correctness all for the sake of not wanting to hurt people's feelings... 

But.. but... It's a grown man sport.. Except these so called "grown men" don't actually act like a grown men..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2019)

Just another reason the NFL is garbage!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> How do you figure the falcons are a “dumpster fire” because they lost their first game of the season? Lol





Browning Slayer said:


> How do you figure the Falcons aren't a dumpster fire?





stringmusic said:


> They are closer to a dumpster fire now than after their first game, doesn’t mean they were after 1 game, doesn’t mean they’ll be after 8 or 10 games from now.



Still holding on to hopes by game 10?? They are 1-7.. Best they could be at 10 games is 3-7... And I don't see them going on a winning streak and going to the Super Bowl.. 


Browning Slayer said:


> And you say I don’t have a clue. History is on my side. What you got outside of a pipe dream?



^History of the Falcons^ for the win..


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still holding on to hopes by game 10?? They are 1-7.. Best they could be at 10 games is 3-7... And I don't see them going on a winning streak and going to the Super Bowl..
> 
> 
> ^History of the Falcons^ for the win..


No, they suck this year. They’ll have a top 5 pick and a new coach and probably a new GM next year. I’ll be rooting for them next year too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2019)

Dawgs hating on the Falcons is ironic.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 29, 2019)

Generally speaking I like the College game for this reason.  Once you are a Dawg, Gator, Yellow Jacket, Tiger, etc you are that for life.  I know there are exceptions with this transfer portal stuff, but in General, I like that once you are there, that is your identity for life.  I absolutely hate that players move around at the pro level.  

I get the same feeling at High School games.  I attend most of my local High school Football games and have no one involved other than my community. I am not knocking the Pros.  I understand it is a business, and I was a Falcon Season Ticket holder decades ago.  I gave them up when I had to see my favorite Falcons suit up for someone else.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs hating on the Falcons is ironic.



Says the true definition of a bandwagon fan. Born a GA boy but pulled for the Noles cause they were winning at the time. Became a Falcons fan when they signed Mike Vick.. And know that FSU sucks he posts more about the Dawgs then ever before.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 29, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Watching future accountants and insurance agents beat the crap out of some crappy directional girls school is *not my idea of a fun Saturday.*


With literally HALF the NFL having a .500 record OR WORSE halfway through the season, your Sundays don't sound much better.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2019)

Is the NFL still playing?  Haven't watched since they are started kneeling.

College football has always and will always be better than pro.  Much better fan participation and enjoyment to watch.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says the true definition of a bandwagon fan. Born a GA boy but pulled for the Noles cause they were winning at the time. Became a Falcons fan when they signed Mike Vick.. And know that FSU sucks he posts more about the Dawgs then ever before.



????

I attended the games as a kid because they are much closer to me than Athens. Been a Falcons and Noles fan since I can remember.

And what does bandwagon fan have to do with the post you quoted....

I was pointing out the hypocrisy of any Uga fan smack talking the Falcons for choking in big games!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Throw in $$$$$ and a lack of control and you get what the NFL is. The National Felon League.



And just think, that same thing is now going to happen at the college level.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs hating on the Falcons is ironic.



Why? They sure don't draft any Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> They’ll have a top 5 pick and a new coach and probably a new GM next year. I’ll be rooting for them next year too.


Wrong again!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wrong again!!!!


Lol, I see you don’t have anything better to do today.

Yea I was wrong, along with every other Falcons fan.

Oh, and your minor league team sux too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> Lol, I see you don’t have anything better to do today.
> 
> Yea I was wrong, along with every other Falcons fan.
> 
> Oh, and your minor league team sux too.


Forum is really slow this time of year..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 27, 2019)

11-2 sux?  Hmmmm


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> 11-2 sux?  Hmmmm


In college, when 10 out of the 13 of your games are uncompetitive, yes, yes it does.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 28, 2019)

If you're a falcons fan, you ought to know about meaningless games.  They all are. Can't lose to get picks, can't win to get to the playoffs.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> If you're a falcons fan, you ought to know about meaningless games.  They all are. Can't lose to get picks, can't win to get to the playoffs.


Yea they’ve played some meaningless games late this season, but there is a difference in meaningless and uncompetitive.

The talent level in the NFL, for the most part, is pretty even, schemes and coaching play a huge role in games. 

There is a huge difference in talent from the top 20 teams in college ball and the bottom 100 teams, which makes most of the games uncompetitive and in my opinion unwatchable.


----------

